# ports that have "-devel" in their names



## bkouhi (May 25, 2013)

Hello.

There are two different version of Tinderbox in the ports tree. One ports-mgmt/tinderbox and one ports-mgmt/tinderbox-devel. What's the difference between these two? I found nothing in the pkg-descr. There are more ports that have -devel in their names. What does -devel means in general? Does it means that the -devel version is for the developers and maintainers?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2013)

No, it means that this is a _development_ (think 'alpha', 'beta') version of the same port. It will usually be (moving toward) one version ahead. I see that tinderbox-devel is at version 4.0.0.b2_1 (second beta), whereas tinderbox itself is at 4.0.0. It looks like that tinderbox-devel is actually _older_ than the non-development version, or it would be 4.0.1.b or 4.1.b. The Makefile version is also older, though that does not mean much in itself. This may actually require some cleanup by @itetcu@.


----------

